# chest/rib xray question



## trarut (Mar 10, 2010)

I need help with some xray coding    Pt was seen in office for xrays and, per the reports on file, had (1) Left ribs, 2 view (2) Right ribs, 2 view and (3) Chest, PA and lateral.

Does this qualify as a 71111?  None of us are very familiar with Radiology billing -- we know just enough to be dangerous  -- and it's the "lateral" view that's throwing us for a loop.  

Another question on the same lines:  If just a chest xray with PA and lateral views is done, is that also coded as a 71020?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## trarut (Mar 11, 2010)

Reposted today on the General Discussion board


----------



## esmith (Mar 19, 2010)

If a Two view chest was perfomed in conjunction with rib films, report 71020 for the chest x-ray, together with the applicable code for ribs without the chest(71100 or 71110), this is per the CSI navigator for radiology coding.


----------



## trarut (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, there's some food for thought.  Thanks for the answer, esmith.  I had a chat with our Radiology manager and she decided that we were going to bill 71111 only but I will certainly pass this info on to her.

On a side note, what is your opinion of the CSI Navigator for Radiology?  I was checking out online and thought I might take a look at conference if the Vendor is there.


----------



## jbaird (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been doing radiology coding for 8 years.  The 71111 should be used if only a one view PA chest is done with bilateral ribs.  You list a two view chest with bilateral ribs.  You can code a 71020 for the PA and lateral chest and also code a 71110 for the bilateral ribs.  You would bill for both codes in this case.  

Just make sure in the future you verify the number of views match the codes and whether it is bilateral or unilateral on the ribs.  There are many rib CPT codes and it can get confusing if you don't use the codes on a regular basis.


----------



## trarut (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply but thanks Jill.  I will discuss this again with our Radiology manager.  We had the number of views correct, it was really just the chest xrays that had us scratching our heads.  They just didn't "fit in" if you know what I mean.  And my prior experience with Radiology was solely as an ICD-9 coder so while I recognize the codes, I don't have the experience to go with it.  I am so grateful for the forums and all my fellow coders on a daily basis!!


----------



## njbryant (May 21, 2014)

*Pa chest the three views bilateral ribs*

Is 71111 the correct code for the above


----------

